

Facebook’s Quest to Build an Artificial Brain Depends on Yann LeCun - ajtulloch
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/deep-learning-yann-lecun/?

======
Punoxysm
Lecun's work on LeNet was pioneering, and basically set the template for deep
learning. However, it's not as simple as him being "right all along";
incremental advances in neural net architectures, a lot of developments in
stochastic gradient methods, and orders-of-magnitude improvements in hardware
and data availability have been what made deep learning as powerful as it is
today.

The main point is that skeptics in the 2000's were basically right about
neural nets being of limited use, but other technologies advanced and broke
down the barriers.

Lecun's original convolutional nets in 1998 were run on the then-gigantic
dataset of 60,000 images. Consider that a company like Facebook can provide
billions of images with some form of tagging, and you see the different world
we live in.

~~~
esturk
I don't think its fair, or sincere, for you to use past tense to describe
anyone's current work.

~~~
Punoxysm
I'm calling his work on LeNet in 1998 pioneering. I'm not trying to disparage
his current work.

------
finkin1
I'd love to learn more about AI. What are some good resources to start
learning?

~~~
kriro
The pricey but standard recommendation would be buying and working through
"Artificial Intelligence - A Modern Approach". It's one of my favourite IT
books :)

There's a pretty fun/good course on one of the free MOOCs that pretty much
follows the book and uses pacman as an example. It uses Python. It's the
course that has a cute robot on the slides :) Edit (found it, this one):
[https://www.edx.org/course/uc-berkeleyx/uc-berkeleyx-
cs188-1...](https://www.edx.org/course/uc-berkeleyx/uc-berkeleyx-
cs188-1x-artificial-579)

Edit2: There's also this one but it's not the one I'm thinking of (it's also
good though, Norvig is one of the authors of AI-AMA):
[https://www.udacity.com/course/cs271](https://www.udacity.com/course/cs271)

------
throwaway7808
Most likely you and your kids are gonna be wiped out by intellegent machines
just in a few decades.

~~~
Houshalter
Probably, but it's unlikely to be from convolutional neural networks.

